# Pc startet nach Mainboard wechsel nicht mehr



## GERLike (26. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe mir zu Weihnachten ein neues Board mit CPU und RAM gegönnt. Also alles zusammengebaut, aber der CPU hat nicht angefangen zu rechnen.
Also zurückgeschickt (Lüfter gingen).

Nach fast einem Monat habe ich jetzt das neue Board erhalten und mit CPU und RAM eingebaut, aber diesmal ging garnichts, nichtmal die Lüfter. Außerdem sa das Mainboard etwas gebogen aus. Ich habe auch darauf geachtet, dass ich ein neues kriege.


----------



## sebtb (26. Januar 2013)

Ich versuche die Frage herauszufinden oder wolltest du uns einfach nur bescheidgeben, dass du alles schön wechselst?


----------



## GERLike (26. Januar 2013)

ich weis nicht wie ich das board zum laufen bringen soll


----------



## mumaker (26. Januar 2013)

wer keine ahnung von solchen klamotten hat sollte es nichtmal versuchen. da kann schnell was schief gehen und dann bist du eben mal 200€ -.....10.000€ los.
wenns garnicht angeht ,also kein lüfter kein garnix, dann hast du zu 100% die verkabelung nicht verstanden. oder es liegt am netzteil


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (26. Januar 2013)

Hi, 

mach doch mal ein Bild von dem Rechner bzw. vom Innenleben des Rechners und stelle es hier rein, vielleicht kann man dann sehen, was du evtl. vergessen hast, anzuschliessen oder welche Kabel evtl. nicht richtig angeschlossen wurden...

Die Kabel vom Gehäuse, die ans Mainboard angeschlossen werden, hast du auch alle richtig angeschlossen ? Auf den Kabeln steht meistens "PW_SW", "Reset", PW_LED", "HDD LED"...wenn du z.B. das Kabel, was meist mit "PW_SW" bezeichnet ist, nicht richtig angeschlossen hast ans Mainboard, geht der Rechner auch nicht an... 

Gruss

MaB-(GER)-


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2013)

> wer keine ahnung von solchen klamotten hat sollte es nichtmal versuchen. da kann schnell was schief gehen und dann bist du eben mal 200€ -.....10.000€ los.


Öhmm haben wir nicht alle mal angefangen? Es ist noch niemand mit dem goldenen Löffel im Mund zur Welt gekommen.
Sind die Abstandshalter alle an passender Stelle, alle Kabel richtig eingesteckt und keines vergessen? Keinen Montagefehler bei der CPU begangen und der Kühler sitzt richtig drauf ( Boxed Kühler ? )? Im Handbuch mal geschaut ob es für den RAM einen bestimmten Einbauplatz gibt?
Mitunter könnte ein Bild helfen


----------



## GERLike (26. Januar 2013)

also, ich habe den alpenföhn sella. Bilder lad ich nachher hoch


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2013)

Der Alpenföhn Sella ist ja nicht kompliziert und wird per Pushpins befestigt, selbst wenn da einer nicht richtig sitzt sollte ein Bild kommen. Der Monitor steht auf Autoerkennung so das er selbstständig das Bildsignal von den Anschlüßen erkennt?


----------



## GERLike (26. Januar 2013)

Festplatte und Grafikkarte habe ich zur überischtlichkeit ausgebaut.
Ist das mit dem 6+2 Pin Stecker so richtig, wenn ich den anschließe?

Directupload.net - ygcknp94.jpg
Directupload.net - xx2fpepm.jpg
Directupload.net - k5byuecm.jpg
Directupload.net - ot94i66s.jpg
Directupload.net - 8fpo83em.jpg
Directupload.net - htsu9wxs.jpg


----------



## Rurdo (26. Januar 2013)

Bitte, wenn man schon unbedingt nen PC als Laie zusammenbauen muss, wenigstens IRGENDEINE Anleitung vorher durchlesen...
Ganz einfach, der 4/8 Pin Strom für die CPU fehlt...
Und der Stecker auf dem Letzten bild, der gehört zur Grafikkarte...

EDIT: 3 mal das gleiche bild hochladen hilft auch nicht viel...
Ein gesamtbild vom PC wär noch toll!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2013)

> Ist das mit dem 6+2 Pin Stecker so richtig, wenn ich den anschließe?


Jepp paßt eh alles nur einmalig.

Bei den Bildern wäre es nett die über das Forum zu laden damit einem die Werbeklickerei erspart bleibt. Am besten wäre mal ein Bild wo man das gesamte Board sehen kann. Auf dem vorletzten Bild sieht man das eine Schraube fehlt und auch kein Abstandshalter darunter ist. Kann es sein das keine verbaut wurden? Man kann es auf den Bildern schwer sehen und will die auch nicht unbedingt ein 2. mal öffnen


----------



## Rurdo (26. Januar 2013)

Stimmt ja, da hat er eine Schraube+abstandshalter vergessen...
Bitte, solche leute


----------



## GERLike (26. Januar 2013)

ich hatte den pc vor nem jahr gebraucht gekauft, und warn nicht mehr dabei.
Ich weis, war ein fehler.
Ist jetzt dieser Pci-F2 für die Grafikkarte oder für CPU?

Hier nochmal der ganze Pc:

http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3147/d3gke4m7_jpg.htm

Wie ich die Bilder direckt im Forum hochladen kann, habe ich noch nicht herraus gefunden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2013)

Bilder im Forum hochladen. Aber hier auf dem Bild sieht ja 2 Halter, sind die denn ansonsten nirgends darunter?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ist jetzt dieser Pci-F2 für die Grafikkarte oder für CPU?


 
Für die Grafikkarte natürlich, für die CPU ist es der P4 / P8 Stecker ( also 4 bzw 8 pol. Anschluß )


----------



## mumaker (26. Januar 2013)

ahje.... junge junge junge.......... abstandhalter immer als erstes unters mainboard. dann machst du mal dein schönes büchlein vom mainboard auf und guckst nach wo und wie die ganzen kabel hinkommen. schwer ist es nicht. 
aber wasche dir bitte vorher die hände *wichtig* danach gründlich abtrocknen! und dann zum schluss tuhst du mal alle stromversorgungskabel vom netzteil rein und..... auf dem mainboard siehst du auch so kleine beschr. und zahlen. ist ganz einfach abzulesen auch wenn es manchmal nur abkürzungen sind. und wenn du dir nicht mehr sicher bist dann bye bye und ab zum IT-Fritz.


----------



## GERLike (26. Januar 2013)

das mit den abstandshaltern kann ich nunmal nicht ändern. 
Ich habe garkein p4 oder p8 stecker. Ich habe nur die Pci-e und die Pci-f Stecker. Andere 4 oder 8 Poliger Stecker habe ich bei meinem Be-Quiet l7-530 nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2013)

Doch den Stecker hast du:


> 1x 4/8-pin ATX12V


Die Abstandshalter müssen drunter, wahrscheinlich hast du deswegen jetzt möglicherweise wieder einen Kurzschluß produziert. Dann wundert es auch nicht das deine Boards schneller umkippen wie die Fliegen.


----------



## GERLike (26. Januar 2013)

wieso gibt es einen kurzschluß wenn ich êine schraube nicht habe?

Ich habe ein 24 Poligen ATX Stecker, der in 20 und 4 geteilt ist, das Mainboard kann auch mit einem 20 Poligen arbeiten. Soll ich dan den 4 Poligen für die CPU-Stromversorgung nehmen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2013)

GERLike schrieb:


> ich hatte den pc vor nem jahr gebraucht gekauft, *und warn nicht mehr dabei*.



Ich meinte damit die Abstandshalter vom Board allgemein, du hattest ja gesagt das keine da wären ( siehe oben ).
20+4 gehören zusammen und sollten tunlichst dort belassen bleiben. Dein NT muss aber einen einen Stecker haben wo P4 drauf steht ( 2 x Schwarz und Gelb )


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (26. Januar 2013)

Für den 4/8Pin Stromanschluss nahe der CPU gibt es beim Netzteil einen extra Stecker, der entweder 1x8Pin und/oder 1x4 Pin besitzt, müsste auch etwas mit CPU draufstehen auf dem Kabel....


----------



## GERLike (26. Januar 2013)

habe ich nicht -.-

edit: habe ihn doch, war in ner ecke versteckt.


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (26. Januar 2013)

Geht der Rechner denn jetzt auch an ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2013)

Doch so ein Stecker CPU / P4 existiert, hier mal von meinem Pure Power L6 :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GERLike (26. Januar 2013)

jetzt mal durchartmen 

Habe alles angeschloßen und die Anleitung nochmal durchgelesen ein paar forntpanel umgetauscht und er ging an. Aber wieder dieser Bluecreen, der mich verfolgt. Ich will jetzt natürlich das Windows neu insterlieren, aber tada nichts da, dass neue board hat kein IDE für mein brenner. Also werde ich jetzt ein neuen Brenner für 15-20 Euro kaufen.
Soll ich den bei Media Markt kaufen oder etwas wartenund bei amazon kaufen?


----------

